# Me From Halloween 07



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

That's a face that only a mother...or all your friends on the Halloween Forum could love. Thanks for posting.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i agree, the mask is awesome, but the costume dosen't do justice. maybe a brown fitting slipover the head top and brown fitting pull up pants. made from some shiny material. what about adding a tail? some slippers that look like feet. and maybe alien hands that have long fingers with balls at the fingertips.


----------



## TJM808 (Sep 19, 2007)

ehh im not too into wearing tails not really my thing. As for the brown outfit ur describing I kinda wanna go with maybe like..a leather jacket with metal studs and little skull heads on the end of the spikes. Maybe a wife beater under it and some ripped cargo pants or something... Anyone else have ideas?


----------



## TJM808 (Sep 19, 2007)

Btw putting that mask + make up + teeth (you cant seem them) + hair + clothing takes me around 4-5 hours.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

You could go as a troll biker gang member ala "Shadowrun". It's a cyber-punk world RPG and book series. I am only familiar with the books. It is set in the future where tech has gone so far that magic has come back to the world to even the balance. So you have all the fae creatures and you look like a tall orc. So you can wear the leather and biker gear, but since it is the future, they have cyber eyes (chrome contacts), cyber spurs (retractible knives in thier hands/feet), smart gun links, etc. Good set of books if you are into sci-fi sorta stuff.


----------



## TJM808 (Sep 19, 2007)

ill keep that in mind, anyone else with ideas?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I would definitely play up the goblin aspects...maybe some bone jewelry, fur pieces around your shoulders or waist, maybe animal skin boots lashed with leather cords....great makeup!


----------



## TJM808 (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks it's something I got good at over time of working at the haunted house/random jobs at halloween stores.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey, just out of curiosity, how about some before pictures so we can see the what you looked like? that is fun.


----------



## TJM808 (Sep 19, 2007)

Just posted my before picture in my first post take a look


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Why don't you take inspiration from the Game Workshop's WARHAMMER or LORD OF THE RINGS role playing game ? Their figurines have a lot of details that can give you idea to add some details to your gear, they also have artwork and drawing inspired from the Warhammer universe.


----------



## TJM808 (Sep 19, 2007)

It's a good thought and I appreaciate the idea, however, I like to come up with ideas that others havent already thought of. Also, it makes it more fun to have it be pretty much all my idea. I like to hear what you all have to say because then I am able to combine it with my ideas to make something brand new.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for posting a before picture. i love that. that is one great job of a transformation. you look really great before and after. can't wait to see what you come up with for the costume to go with it. keep us posted.


----------



## TJM808 (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks =3 I may be getting a job lined up at www.DreamReapers.com

Then I can start some run fun >


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

TJM808, I clicked the link...that place looks totally awesome, what a fun job THAT would be, huh? I loved the guy in the WC in the parking lot...nice! Good luck landing the job.


----------



## TJM808 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks, ive been talking with them for awile now, and I have meetings around july


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

tjm, that looks right up your alley, you should fit right in. you will do the place proud. have fun! i bet july can't come fast enough.


----------



## TJM808 (Sep 19, 2007)

lol yes I am very excited I hope everything goes well.


----------



## HD-Lilly (Jan 23, 2008)

maybe instead of the flimsy robe, a cool lookin trench coat..some nice high (not heel high ) leather boots with fur maybe. a sling back weapon holder
you can embellish coat with studs and stuff too
and a hat of some kind, not too many creatures have styled hair


----------



## HD-Lilly (Jan 23, 2008)

oops forgot make up looks good ...
isnt it hard to do stuff with those kind of hands though or is it just on one hand?


----------



## TJM808 (Sep 19, 2007)

its on both hands but its not the way it seems..pretty much on the top you see the design with the plastic material etc..on the bottom its like a nylon (sp) glove which I slip my fingers into.


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

The face looks a lot like the Buffy vampires. When I see your face, I cannot think out of the box and anything that differs from the Spike/Angel/Lost Boys look to me is wrong. So, I would totally ditch the cheap Halloween robe, and wear a leather coat. I would also get rid of the ears and hands. Wearing some contacts would be the best investment for the season. 

With all that said, I think you did an excellent job on the face.

The best part is - you can be able to enjoy the night in more comfortable clothes and look a lot better.


----------



## HughP (Mar 25, 2008)

You could be some sort of evil elf. 
The face looks great, but the outfit maybe you could take inspiration from lotr or something.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Good job on the makeup.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

Wow your make up looks great


----------

